# Queryparameter aus URL bekommen



## OnDemand (16. Jun 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte aus einer URL den Parameter holen, zb aus http://localhost:8080/rma/login.xhtml?param=test

Dazu habe ich folgenden Code


```
HttpServletRequest request = (HttpServletRequest) FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequest();
        String 1 = request.getRequestURL().toString();
        String 2 = request.getQueryString();

        System.out.println(1);
        System.out.println(2);
```

Leider bekomme ich aber bei 1:
http://localhost:8080/rma/login.xhtml

und bei 2
null

Der Parameter wird nicht ausgegeben. Kann das an meinem mapping in der web.xml liegen?
<servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>*.xhtml</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>

Hat jemand eine Idee, was noch die Ursache dafür sein kann, dass die Parameter nicht ausgegeben werden?


----------



## stg (17. Jun 2017)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Der Parameter wird nicht ausgegeben. Kann das an meinem mapping in der web.xml liegen?


Das Mappring ist in Ordnung. Auch im Code sind keine Fehler.



NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, was noch die Ursache dafür sein kann, dass die Parameter nicht ausgegeben werden?


Es werden keine mitgesendet. 
Zeig doch mal einen weiter gefassten Ausschnitt. Du tippst die URL"http://localhost:8080/rma/login.xhtml?param=test" in die Adress-Zeile des Browsers ein. Und wie geht es dann weiter?


----------

